
Aphex Twin unearths massive free music vault - rch
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/07/electronic-music-superhero-aphex-twin-unearths-massive-free-music-vault
======
hellbanner
That's funny.. read an interview where AT's friend is saying "hey I saw a CD
in china today.. all of your tracks, it's $1." and AT was in shock.

Looks like he embraced the philosophy of spreading his information now.

On that note, the satire in his Window Licker video cracks me up:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBS4Gi1y_nc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBS4Gi1y_nc)

------
JBReefer
Aphex Twin seems to inspire indifference or obsession, so this seems very well
targeted.

Tool is kind of similar, no one seems to be "a little into Aphex Twin"

------
mrmondo
Sorry for my ignorance but am I the only one that can’t actually see an
obvious download link on the archive?

~~~
droidist2
Me neither, but I found it here:

[https://aphextwin.warp.net](https://aphextwin.warp.net)

